# ACK!



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Yikes...Goodluck!!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 27, 2007)

Best of Luck Brian,

We are looking forward to seeing you. 

Drive safe & take care


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2007)

Dam.....glad you wife changed her plans...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2007)

Does that meen she is coming too?


----------



## watg? (Sep 27, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> issue resolved...  after finding the cost of renting a van (van $80 for 4 days, milage *$674!*) my wife changed her plans.
> 
> see ya all tomorrow!




Glad you got your issue resolved. The only thing is, with your wife changing her plans, well, we all know about paybacks....good luck with that!....just kiding...... glad it worked out for you.


----------



## cflatt (Sep 27, 2007)

glad you got it worked out to go. something to try when dealing with rental companies . try calling the local office instead of the 800#. also try to negotiate with them..ask for the insurance rate..they have them and its much much cheaper than what you usually pay. enterprise is used by tons of the ins companies so they are used to it and the local offices seem to deal better than the 800#s


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I had to use a Enterprise truck a year or two ago... cost me 29.00 a day with free mileage.. went to Atlanta Ga and back to Kentucky..


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Brian and Kenny made it to Buffalo a OK..just got back from Duffs...some wings and a few beers..Good time..now it's bed time.


----------

